# Dog or bitch



## Carolyne

Just a quick question.
We aren't really sure of a dog or bitch would be best for us. Is it really down to personal preference or is there a difference between dogs and bitches (apart from the obvious one)!


----------



## JoJo

Personal preference  

I have an article on Which Puppy Should I Choose? which may help you a little bit ...


----------



## flounder_1

We personally chose a bitch as I didn't fancy dealing with humping and "lipstick" popping out on show!!! Dogs often like to stop and wee up every post, stump, lampost etc which I think would drive me madd too!!


----------



## Clairasol

flounder_1 said:


> We personally chose a bitch as I didn't fancy dealing with humping and "lipstick" popping out on show!!! Dogs often like to stop and wee up every post, stump, lampost etc which I think would drive me madd too!!


Archie stops at every bush, lamp post, plant, tree, fence for a sniff and a...well it's not even a wee. It's a dribble, often not even that. Drives me crazy. Not sure what little girls do.


----------



## Janev1000

Clairasol said:


> Archie stops at every bush, lamp post, plant, tree, fence for a sniff and a...well it's not even a wee. It's a dribble, often not even that. Drives me crazy. Not sure what little girls do.


Haha! yes, we've just hit that phase too! - although only noticeable on a lead walk, which we don't do much of. At least on an off-lead walk I can just carry on walking and he soon catches me up.

That aside, from my own experience, that is the only real difference. I think in terms of behaviour, character, temperament, etc, it's going to be down to each individual dog. I was told that bitches tend to favour one person in the family over another and that dogs spread their affection across the family but that hasn't applied to us and Biscuit follows me everywhere!


----------



## CeeSzee

Lexi is my first Cockapoo, but I had labs and rottweilers and then Jack Russels for many years. I loved them all, and thought they were all fine pups, but found that I felt closer to the bitches (except in the case of the Jacks, though that's probably because our dog was a puddin' Jack and our bitch a Parson-type. The puddin' was a more snuggly pup and the Parson more athletic and high strung. I think Jacks are a thing all their own, though).

But, I digress. I love having a girl pup again. Maybe that's more "me" than it is the pups.

I know you'll love whichever you choose. 

- Carolyn


----------



## MillieDog

I dont know if this is true, but I was advised to get a bitch on the ground that if you need to send your dog to someone else to dog sit, a girl is accepted more into a house where there are other dogs. And a male dog may try and mark the new territory (the dog sitters house) whereas a girl dog doesn't.


----------



## wilfiboy

In temperament mine are both similar, both favour me cos Im around the most but are fine with everyone else, Wilf does leaves emails but not excessively although he was easier to toilet train than Mable but that could just be individual dogs not gender... I would nt have a preference if I were to get another dog xx


----------



## S.Claire

The only reason we went for a dog was that was what me and my partner were used to growing up with our own family dogs. Can't agree with the other post that says girls are more affectionate or cuddly. Nacho is the most loving animal i have ever come across. 

If you don't have a preference but have a choice of a litter just go with your instincts and choose the pup (not the gender)... or in my case the pup chose us - by hanging off Tom's shoelaces!


----------



## Janev1000

I think that's the same with Biscuit - Biscuit is also fine with anyone - but follows me because I'm the one who feeds and looks after him the most! I must be more 'valuable' for that reason.

He was also easy to housetrain.

And like Nacho, he is so loving and cuddly!


----------



## tessybear

In my experience the advantages of both (and these are fairly sweeping statements!)
- boys are better at being left and are easier to house-train. Girls are more eager to please and have better recall.

Disadvantages- boys hump, show their pepparamis and **** their legs. Girls sprinkle when excited (3 different breeds of my own dogs and both my brothers' bitches did this!) and can become anxious when left alone.

Both mine are equally affectionate. I dont favour either *** as I believe it's mostly the personality of the dog.


----------



## Carolyne

Thanks for all your comments and thoughts. We have decided to go for a little girl - and quite like the name Molly! Just got to wait now!!


----------



## Duffy Rowland

hi ...if you love your lawn , my bitch burns the grass... badly... not sure boys do this.

but wouldn't swap her for the world !!


----------



## Janev1000

Duffy Rowland said:


> hi ...if you love your lawn , my bitch burns the grass... badly... not sure boys do this.
> 
> but wouldn't swap her for the world !!


Don't worry boys do this too!!


----------



## designsbyisis

I'm just destined to have a house of boys it seems !!! At least my chickens are girls !


----------



## Dextersmum

I love my little boy Dexter. He is very affectionate when he wants cuddles but he is also very happy to play on his own with his toys or out the back playing with the mud!

Best of luck with finding and choosing a pup:twothumbs:


----------

